
Show HN: Analytics and Automation Tool for Your Amazon Drop-Shipping Businesses - firatcan
https://jansky.io/index_en.html
======
firatcan
Hey Everyone,

My name is Ege, and I’m the co-founder of Jansky.

We were struggling to take off our previous idea. So, we started an Amazon
drop-shipping business to make money on the side.

This might help us to survive. Eventually, the other one has failed. But we
have a steady cash flow from Amazon.

And we noticed there were a lot of problems in the drop-shipping business. We
want to have an easier way to manage and analyze our store.

So we built Jansky.

\- You can track your orders

\- Get profits analysis from different region stores.

\- We’ll send your monthly personal reports to scale your business.

I just want to show you guys.

